# Not sure what to add as my last meal of the day... [need help]



## aleuro (Dec 4, 2014)

20 years old
5'8" 140lbs
Unsure of BF, getting tested at gym (ectomorph)

Goal: To put on lots of muscle, but also staying lean.

Trying to start my 3000 calorie bulk up at:

250-300g protein
300-350g carbs
70g fats
------------------------------

I have about 268.2g of protein, 270.2gs of carbs, with 2656 calories.

I need about one more meal.

MY PROBLEM is that, in alll the meals above combined. I only have about 30gs of fat. I CBF to post my meal plan because it's long and tedious. I'm trying to perfect it.


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 4, 2014)

I would add some slow digesting casein protein along with some good fats to slow digestion even more.  Some good choices be whole milk,  cottage cheese,  Greek yogurt,  quality casein protein powder.  Personally,  I like something sweet before bed,  so I take plain Fage Greek yogurt, some cookies and cream casein protein powder,  instant sugar-free white chocolate pudding,  and melted coconut oil.   Mix well and chill.


----------



## Sully (Dec 4, 2014)

Start taking a high quality fish oil supplement, that'll add a few grams of good fats. Also, add a few teaspoons of MCT oil to each of your shakes. A few extra eggs each day would also add some good fats. If u just add some cats to each meal u wouldn't even really need to add an extra meal each day.


----------



## lycan Venom (Dec 4, 2014)

I agree with magnus. when you sleep the milk protien will be broken down through out the sleep/fasting period and little to no carbs. Try drinking a protien shake or milk and dairy foods about 1hr to 30 mins before you sleep so that you dont lay down and end up with indigestion in the middle of the night.


----------



## silverback66 (Dec 9, 2014)

Magnus82 said:


> ....I take plain Fage Greek yogurt, some cookies and cream casein protein powder,  instant sugar-free white chocolate pudding,  and melted coconut oil.   Mix well and chill.



That sounds delicious Magnus!


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Dec 9, 2014)

My go to bulking before bed meal is-

30g casein 
2- whole eggs
1-tbs natural peanut butter
Almond/coconut milk


----------



## Sandpig (Dec 10, 2014)

First, if you're bulking, you need way more carbs. That's my opinion.

My pre bed meal is a cup of oatmeal with egg whites protein powder and Nat. PB.

That's regardless of whether bulking or cutting.


----------



## Zuespas (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm a little spartan in my food choices but i do 5 whole free range hard boiled eggs and a cup of cottage cheese. If carbs are needed I do oatmeal as well.


----------



## Big-John (Jan 4, 2015)

Grab about 4 little Debbie cakes and 3 glasses of milk.


----------



## xmen1234 (Jan 4, 2015)

If you're an ectomorph, it doesn't really matter.  Just EAT!!

As I was gaining, I hated food.  Felt like all I did was eat.  Wanted to throw up looking at it.  That's what you should feel like everyday.


----------



## Big-John (Jan 4, 2015)

xmen1234 said:


> If you're an ectomorph, it doesn't really matter.  Just EAT!!
> 
> As I was gaining, I hated food.  Felt like all I did was eat.  Wanted to throw up looking at it.  That's what you should feel like everyday.


It gets miserable. The only time I enjoy it is half way through breakfast and after that it kinda sucks. Gets easier but still sucks.


----------



## xmen1234 (Jan 4, 2015)

Big-John said:


> It gets miserable. The only time I enjoy it is half way through breakfast and after that it kinda sucks. Gets easier but still sucks.



I hear ya, Brother.  I eat 4 whole eggs and 8 egg whites every morning with 1/2 cup of plain oatmeal.  I hate waking up sometimes. haha

I'd rather have 3 over easy eggs with 2 slices of bread and bacon. lol


----------



## chrisr116 (Jan 4, 2015)

If you use a blender to mix your protein shake.  Throw a half cup of oats in.  It is a great way to get the carbs in...


----------



## Sandpig (Jan 4, 2015)

chrisr116 said:


> If you use a blender to mix your protein shake.  Throw a half cup of oats in.  It is a great way to get the carbs in...


Why not a whole cup?


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sandpig said:


> Why not a whole cup?


Well idk for him but I usually have to keep my carbs down to lose weight, but I also don't have as much time for cardio as some when I'm working and not sick.


----------



## Sandpig (Jan 4, 2015)

A cup is only 56 gms
Surely a big guy like you can cut on 300 gms daily


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jan 4, 2015)

No truthfully I try and keep it at about ½ a cup or 20-30 grams(depending on brand etc) per meal to cut weight. For someone that its hard to gain weight I could very well see consuming 300-400+ grams a day. Before Christmas break I was down to 254 with abs beginning to show currently being sick and all I could care less I just want to feel better


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jan 4, 2015)

BTW I hate cardio with a fuckin passion and being sick is just another excuse not to do it


----------



## Sandpig (Jan 5, 2015)

Dude, you know I'm just messing with you. AGAIN
Trust me, I know everyone is different 
And BTW, I hate fuckin cardio too


----------



## xmen1234 (Jan 5, 2015)

Sandpig said:


> Dude, you know I'm just messing with you. AGAIN
> Trust me, I know everyone is different
> And BTW, I hate fuckin cardio too



I hate fucking cardio just as much as I hate fucking fat chicks. But, you gotta do what you gotta do to get shit done. Lol


----------



## Sandpig (Jan 5, 2015)

xmen1234 said:


> I hate fucking cardio just as much as I hate fucking fat chicks. But, you gotta do what you gotta go to get shit done. Lol


Well lucky for me I can lean out without the cardio


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jan 5, 2015)

Sandpig said:


> Dude, you know I'm just messing with you. AGAIN
> Trust me, I know everyone is different
> And BTW, I hate fuckin cardio too


I know brother you seem to think I get ruffled easily  after having my daughter believe me it'll take a lot for me to get upset anymore and I know you. Its not like you're some douche bag bumping a sponsor who is no longer here and not liking my response about your dbol


xmen1234 said:


> I hate fucking cardio just as much as I hate fucking fat chicks. But, you gotta do what you gotta do to get shit done. Lol


They're generally willing to try anything


Sandpig said:


> Well lucky for me I can lean out without the cardio


I hate you


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 28, 2015)

At your weight you need to eat lots of good food, healthy fats and DON'T try to stay very lean.  Don't get fat and sloppy, but trying to stay around 10-12% is good.  Like sandpig said more carbs.   I would go for 300 protein,  400 carbs and 75 to 100 fat a day.  Lift hard but briefly.  Split should have you resting day after legs and after back.


----------



## Sully (Jan 29, 2015)

xmen1234 said:


> I hate fucking cardio just as much as I hate fucking fat chicks. But, you gotta do what you gotta do to get shit done. Lol



Damn bro, why u gotta go hating on the fatties?

But, I think we can all agree we hate cardio.


----------



## letsbefit (Jul 13, 2015)

If you're into saute'd or light fried foods, try VCO (virgin coconut oil). You just may reap the benefits in consistent usage.


----------



## Magnus82 (Jul 13, 2015)

letsbefit said:


> If you're into saute'd or light fried foods, try VCO (virgin coconut oil). You just may reap the benefits in consistent usage.



You need to remove your banner, your not a paying sponsor


----------



## jack3d14 (Jul 24, 2015)

For the last meal I would do cottage cheese or a casein protein shake before bed


----------

